# Hip liner exchange



## Desperate Denise (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey coding experts!!!

Please help!!!

Patient had THR in June and then developed post-op hematoma.  July 1st doctor performs an irrigation and debridement with liner exchange.   Is that considered a revision?  Any ideas how to code this??

Thank you so very much!!

Denise


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 6, 2011)

Desperate Denise said:


> Hey coding experts!!!
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> ...



yes revision w/52 modifier but a 52 mod could be left off if the doc documents that the liner removal/exchange was above & beyond the usual work. My docs usually feel that way and I always ask so they can have the 'final' say..


----------



## Desperate Denise (Jul 7, 2011)

*Nyyankees*

Thanks for your input!!

Yanks and Sox are making it an exciting season again.  Went to Sox game last night - going to be another great year.

Denise


----------

